# Recommended places to find a used plow



## kmham (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello all.

I have a 1999 F250 Super Duty 4 dr with a V10 and I'm looking for a plow. Preferably a decent used one as I don't want to spend the money that a new one cost. This will only be used for my personal driveway which is approx. 500' long. 7'6" would suffice, not necessary to get a v-plow, but I would like angle capabilities.

Besides ebay and craigslist, is there anywhere else that I could look?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Call your local truck upfitter or snow plow sales center. In Eastern Iowa, you should probably check with Cortez (Quad Cities) or Future Line (Centerpointe, IA). There are some others in the Quad Cities area but its been so long since I made sales calls in that area that I have forgotten them.


----------



## kmham (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the biz names Kevin! Much appreciated.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Check the classified section on here. There are several plow dealers in the Des Moines Iowa area too.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Read some past threads about buying used plows. there are pitfalls, but they're easily avoided if you know what you're looking for. 

Beware of deals requiring you to buy all the truck side parts. the parts and install could total 1400/1500 or more. over paying for a used "plow only" set up can negate the savings in buying used.

A used plow from a dealer who installs it on your truck can be you best bet. Save yourself 1500/2000 and get a used late model unit with a come back if it's not as promised.


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

ebay and craigslist....i bought my 1st one off of ebay...the plow i have now i bought from the guy i plow for...


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

most of the manufacturers list their distributors on their website. it seems particular areas of the country have preferred snowplow brands.

In DE where I work, most contractors have meyer/diamond. However their is a Fisher dealer, Snoway dealer, Western dealer, and a contractor who runs Blizzards and he is listed as a distributor.

Most of the dealers that focus on a particular brand will have a garage loaded with misc. parts. A few years back I bought a 6'8 meyer from a coworker for my dakota, and got a used truck mount from the meyer dealer. I've been in the back of his warehouse, and you could build a few plows with all the takeoffs, extras, etc. he had stacked up.

And the other route would be to call local truck upfitters. They may also have a stack of parts to build a plow.


----------

